# Delayed Soil Test



## rgrandy (Jun 8, 2021)

I took soil samples earlier this year (a couple months ago), but I never submitted them to a lab, I just kept them in a sealed ziplock bag. Would it still give me the same results if I submitted them now? Or do the results change over time if not submitted immediately, even if kept in a sealed ziplock.

Thanks,

- Ryan


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Call the lab you plan to use and ask them. It might depend on moisture levels inside the bag.


----------

